# Changing Tail light bulb on 2004 Touareg?



## VT2005 (Sep 28, 2004)

Do I have to remove the whole tail light cover to access the bulb? Is there anything to worry about?
Any online instructions?


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Changing Tail light bulb on 2004 Touareg? (VT2005)*

According to the VW service manual, you have to remove the whole tail light using a special tool, otherwise you will crack it. Spockat posted a VW tsb on club touareg on how to remove the tail light, but you have to be logged on as a member to view it. 
The location on the tsb is here-
http://www.clubtouareg.com/for...25382


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Changing Tail light bulb on 2004 Touareg? (VT2005)*

No special tool needed, you just need to be very careful. You remove the two screws in the hatch jamb area then pull straight back. There is a ball and socket type connector on the tail light assembly. If you can't get your fingers between the housing and the quarter panel, just use a putty knife wrapped with a rag so you don't scratch the paint. You will just do a twisting motion with the putty knife to help pop it out. That is how I removed mine. Just remember to pull straight back and not at an angle or you will break the connector. 


_Modified by Yeti35 at 8:50 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## barrijm (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Changing Tail light bulb on 2004 Touareg? (Yeti35)*

I use a lanyard(sp?), the type of thing you would have around your neck for office ID badges etc. Remove the screws on the sides, then loop the lanyard around the part of the lamp assembly that is towards the front of the vehicle. Give it a tug and it will come out.
The tricky part can be the lamp assemblies that are in the tailgate. PM me if you need help with those, there are three bolts and 2 are difficult to get to if you have never removed them before.


----------

